# What betta pellets are best?



## Babyfins (Jan 21, 2011)

I've had my crowntail betta now since last December. I love him so much! My LFS gave me free food for him. It's such a big container that I'm afraid that the food will/has gone stale or lost it's nutritional value. 

*I was wondering if it is a good brand or not*. The food brand is *HBH Betta Bites*. One of my concerns is that I want to make sure he gets enough food absorption as possible. He is a very active fish. He loves to swim around his tank through his plants and in and out of his hiding rock. He is constantly blowing bubble nests only since I've increased his food intake. 

I started out feeding him 2 pellets in the AM and 2 pellets PM. Within 10 minutes of feeding him (give or take) he would poop them out. He spent most of his time in between meal times trying to get my attention. I have increased his food ration to 3 pellets in the AM 3 afternoon and 2 PM. This seems like so much but since I've changed his feeding schedule he seems much more satisfied although I know he would eat more if given the chance. lol 

*I would like to hear what kind of pellet food is favored by you betta lovers. What brand and how many pellets a day? 
*
I also want to add that I feed him bloodworms as a treat 1-2 times a week. HE LOVES THOSE of course. 
Sorry for the rambling. I'm finishing up my 2nd cup of coffee and going to get some more. :greenyay:


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

You doing the right thing with experimenting but taking care not to overfeed. Healthy betta's will look at you with hunger in their eyes 24/7. I swear my betta's would attempt to eat the whole food package til their stomachs burst if given the opportunity.


----------



## Babyfins (Jan 21, 2011)

scootshoot said:


> You doing the right thing with experimenting but taking care not to overfeed. Healthy betta's will look at you with hunger in their eyes 24/7. I swear my betta's would attempt to eat the whole food package til their stomachs burst if given the opportunity.


Thanks! I make sure I'm the only one feeding him. Do you think the Betta Bites is a good brand to use? Is there one that you think is better than that?


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Babyfins said:


> Thanks! I make sure I'm the only one feeding him. Do you think the Betta Bites is a good brand to use? Is there one that you think is better than that?


Am unfamiliar with Betta bites. Just focus on ingredient used and nutrient information like humans do with our food....


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

I feed my bettas Aqueon Betta Food. It is great and they love it! They are the perfect size! I feed 2 in the morning and 2 at night. I might start feeding 3 in the morning and 2 at night, they are pretty small.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Read the label! 
Look at the protein content and at the ingredients. You want a pellet that lists actual meat as the first ingredient (e.g. Krill, Herring, Brine Shrimp). 
I use New Life Spectrum products and my fish are growing and changing so much!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

All of my bettas do very well with Atison's Betta Pro as part of their diet. The amount of pellets depends on the size of the fish.


----------



## Babyfins (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you all! This has been helpful info.


----------



## warblrwatchr (Jun 1, 2013)

I got TetraBetta pellets which is all there is locally; I don't think he likes them..meat is not the first ingredient.


----------

